# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Çevre ve İnsan >  Terkos Gölü'nün hemen kıyısına yapılacak olan İstanbul'un 3. Havalimanı'nı sorduk.

## anau

Kaptan Pilot Bahadır Altan hem kuşların canından olmalarına yol açan hem de uçuş güvenliğini tehlikeye sokan kuş çarpmalarını değerlendirdi. Altan'a, önemli bir kuş cenneti olan Terkos Gölü'nün hemen kıyısına yapılacak olan İstanbul'un 3. Havalimanı'nı sorduk.

----------

